# Investing in internet meme tokens is just as jewish as being a central banker



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 5, 2021)

I completely understand the need and desire to increase your wealth, however you have to admit you are creating no value. Producing nothing, employing nobody, and wasting resources.

Your investments are gambling, for two reasons. First, it is all speculation, none of these tokens have a use besides exchanging them for fiat and buying things anonymously (incredibly small user base that actually needs this). 
Secondly, in an instant they could prevent you from cashing out, they could cripple the industry, and you'd do nothing about it. There will be no "people exchanging fiat in person for tokens" if a government crackdown occurred.

All this is to say, perhaps take a step back from this crypto industry and stop being a sperg about meaningless stuff. Take your money and go, don't become a "crypto trader", don't let this become in any way a part of your personality, or your ideals for a future career. Because it's gay and meaningless bread and circus for the cattle.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 5, 2021)

Bro bitcoin is totally against the bankers bro it's about freedom! Bitcoin will replace the banks, that's why bankers are so afraid of it! Banks are so afraid of crypto that the largest capital groups in the world (some of them literally Rothschild owned lmao) were funding the development of bitcoin for years


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (May 5, 2021)

Bro. There is a cryptocurrency called balls money. Are you seriously telling me you don't want to have a wallet full of balls?? Or what about getting virtually butt pregnant?

https://archive.md/9Pqpj
https://archive.md/GSPJz


			https://archive.md/ItxSb
		

https://archive.md/vUfJ5

Investing your life savings in poocoin, pregnantbutt, balls money and nigga tokens is a very smart financial move.

Seriously though, you're right. For the most part this is gay meaningless gambling. It's fun and can be very profitable but one shouldn't invest more than they can afford to lose or rely entirely on crypto for income.

It's worth noting that some tokens do, in fact, have more uses than exchanging them for fiat or buying things anonymously (Monero is the only coin that can do that, anyways). Some examples of coins with actual uses:








						Top 10 Cryptocurrencies With Practical Use Cases
					

The list of cryptocurrencies on CoinMarketCap just keeps on increasing… At the time of writing this article, there are more …<p class="read-more"> <a class="" href="https://coinsutra.com/cryptocurrencies-practical-usecases/"> <span class="screen-reader-text">Top 10 Cryptocurrencies With...




					coinsutra.com


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 5, 2021)

The blockchain can even persecute wrongthink haha, take that elites!  




			https://www.computerworld.com/article/3481633/how-blockchain-will-kill-fake-news-and-four-other-predictions-for-2020.html


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (May 5, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> The blockchain can even persecute wrongthink haha, take that elites!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for people to spam whatever blockchain would be used for this with "fake news".


			https://archive.md/vbfaW


----------



## Ms. Cegination (May 5, 2021)

Cryptocurrency is not nearly as Jewish as the banks.
Cryptocurrency traders can't trap the poor in predatory loans.
Cryptocurrency traders can't give the young a useless degree in exchange for lifelong debt.
Cryptocurrency traders can't steal houses from the elderly because they can't afford the medical expenses that cryptocurrency traders set the price of. Cryptocurrency traders can't bankrupt entire nations because they refuse to let cryptocurrency traders do the aforementioned.

But I wish it was and I wish they could, because I'd do it. _Im yirtzeh hashem_.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (May 5, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> and stop being a sperg about meaningless stuff.


No u


----------



## fke666 (May 5, 2021)

TLDR for this thread: OP missed the boat and is butthurt.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 5, 2021)




----------



## skiar (May 5, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> View attachment 2144946


Look at him, money skelly in his peak form.


----------

